# Big Trout x2



## Caney Creek Outfitters

Here's a couple of trophies from last week. I have some March and April availability for those interested. Both of these fish came on Norton Sand Shads using an 1/8 oz Norton Head. Seaguar 20# Fluorocarbon Leader and 30# Seaguar Smackdown Braided line on a Concept TX Reel.

281.702.0490
Capt Trey Prye

www.captaintreyprye.com


----------



## troutsupport

Pigs for sure Trey. Can't wait till our trip buddy.


----------



## FisherofMen1

Nice Fish!!! Way to go Captain


----------



## ratdaddy58

Looks like the one i losted last saturday !!!! Nice catch trey!!!


----------



## JimD

What was the length and weight?

Really good looking fish.


----------



## txspeck

Nice pigs Amigo!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Good to see you're still making that daily run for big trout down the Intercoastal to Baffin Bay !


----------



## troutsupport

Trey Fishes hard and catches some true giants in Matty... he's been filling the box this week, nice work Trey.


----------

